# Clerks 2



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Opens tomorrow! Can't wait to go see this. I've been wanting to check out the further exploits of Dante Hicks and Randal Graves since I have heard of it's inception. I know Zombie-F and I are fans, anyone else a fan of the A View Askew films?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Fan here. Booong!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

never heard of it....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Have you ever heard of such films like *Clerks, Mallrats, Chasing Amy, Dogma, Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back,* Raze? If so then you've heard of A View Askew.

If you haven't seen any of them and are curious, I recommend watching them in order so you can sort of know what's going on. *Clerks* is the best film of the series. Kevin Smith's first film is a classic.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

I LOVED DOGMA! I'm not too sure of Clerks though. Me and bodybagging were just discussing that one the other day. He loves it!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Bags and I are going to get along just fine then. I can't wait to talk to him soon, hopefully.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I found this this morning and thought it was pretty funny. You should check it out if you have like... 20 minets

Watch Kevin Smith Confronts Joel Siegel Video | [email protected]@[email protected]@http://embed.break.com/[email protected]@[email protected]@130144


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I like them all, but as with all of them I will wait for the video. wait I havent seen chasing amy yet.... it's on my to do list though. Every time I walk into a video store my mind goes .....BLANK!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Clerks is great.
Mallrats is fun, because, well, that movie is my life.

Dogma, Chasing Amy, Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back. Those movies just never struck that chord with me. To be honest, I really don't like them at all.
Clerks 2? 
I don't anticipate liking it, either.

Clerks comics and cartoons? Great.
A Clerks animated movie? Can't wait.
Kevin Smiths run on Green Arrow? Well, I bought Green Arrow, for whatever that statement is worth.
Kevin's run on Daredevil? Solid. Even with the pointless death of Mysterio, one of my all time favorite spidey villians.
Spider Man / Black Cat? Uh, yeah, I think the final issue just came out. Like three years after the first issue.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Kevin Smith rips Joel Siegel (movie critic) a new one on his myspace page after Siegel walks out of and disrupts a screening of _*Clerks 2...*_


Kevin Smith's MySpace Page


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

cool never really thought about it but i guess i am a fan


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

We saw it today. I went in with fairly high expectations.....and Kevin Smith blew me away.

It ruled all.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This movie was hilarious. Hi-****ing-larious.

What's cool is you don't have to know anything about the first movie to be able to appreciate this one.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

So, judging by the box office totals for this movie, I'm guessing that you two were all alone in the theaters you watched it in? 

Seriously, how many more movies can Smith make before the studios go "ah, no. No more. We are here to MAKE money, not **** it away."

The guy hasn't pulled in a profit in, like, forever.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

RAXL said:


> So, judging by the box office totals for this movie, I'm guessing that you two were all alone in the theaters you watched it in?
> 
> Seriously, how many more movies can Smith make before the studios go "ah, no. No more. We are here to MAKE money, not **** it away."
> 
> The guy hasn't pulled in a profit in, like, forever.


Come now, Dogma did fairly well. It was easily his most successful movie to date.

The theater we saw Clerks 2 in was about half-packed, which I thought wasn't too bad for a 9:55 showing. It was really funny, you should definitely check it out.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

See it for the *Star Wars/Lord of the Rings *debate alone! 

I agree with my esteemed chums, Z and Pete. Funny, funny movie!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I actually got carded when we saw it! Apparently, some kids snuck in to see it and their parents found out so the theater carded everyone that looked to be under 25. I guess that's cool that somebody thinks I'm under 25.

I do resent the fact that I was carded by someone who probably wasn't old enough to see the movie himself though.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

There were kids at the showing where we were UNCHAPERONED UNDER TWELVE!!! That isn't a flick for anyone under at least 15 or 16. Bestiality. That's all I'm going to say on the matter.


----------

